# Woot!



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I may have mice soon, getting quite excited. I have located a shop that sells broken coloured ones so I think I will get some of those  Hope to visit the shop at some point during the week to see what they've got


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, get some pix once you get your meeces all settled in!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Dont forget pics when you get them 

Just curious if a shop has them is there not anyone local that breeds? or is scotland a bit short of mice?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I get lots of messages from people in Scotland, there does seem to be a bit of a shortage of decent breeders, particularly show lines.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Got them  Thought they were male in the shop but checked them properly once home and I think they are indeed female! They're very pretty, broken coloured, one is black and white and the other two are brown and white. Will give them a few days to settle before I start taking pictures but whoever raised did a good job - they're very tame wee things. And absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Excellent! Looking forward to seeing them.


----------

